# New Arrival



## serinfo (Sep 14, 2010)

I received this a a few days ago from a German eBay seller, it is a Traser S3000 H3 I think it is an entry level watch using a Ronda 715 5 jewel Quartz movement, the rear cover is held on with four screws and the crown is a push in double o ring <_<

This morning a new 22mm black pvd Nato strap turned up for it so thought would share it with you





































Thanks for looking Manny............... :lookaround:


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

hey Manny, thanks for the images- that looks pretty good


----------

